# New Spanish Autogas station in Almeria



## palaceboy (Mar 9, 2008)

Repsol have confirmed that the petrol station at Roquetas de Mar now sell Autogas . 
Come of the A7-E15 at junction 429 turn towards Roquetas and its on the roundabout by Decathlon shopping centre. This is a big improvement as it was either Granada or Murcia previously . I will post the coordinates later


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Roquetas Autogas*

Hi
Thanks for that. This is great news if correct.
I look forward to receiving the coordinates.
Looking on th map, I assume you are approaching Roquetas from the northern side.
Happy New Year
Alshymer


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

A bit of subject but may be of use, we have spent a lot of time in Roquetas de Mar, you can stop over at the far end of the town in the big car park by the sea. also camping Roquetas is very good good facilities and if you stay for a long period then the price drops. Along the coast behind the air port is a good wild beach we spend the day there then go into retamar and park up bt the Bartelo hotel been doing this for a lot of years[/img]


----------



## peterthebruce (Jun 21, 2006)

Is it the BP garage on the roundabout? I was trying to look at it on Google maps Streetview.


----------



## palaceboy (Mar 9, 2008)

peterthebruce said:


> Is it the BP garage on the roundabout? I was trying to look at it on Google maps Streetview.


Repsol


----------

